# 8" carbon steel roof drain header repair



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This is at one of the coal burners I plumb at. The hole came from a shoddily done 4" saddle and riser that was later capped and abandoned. The saddle rusted off and the riser slowly leaned over, till it was hanging off the header, about 20' above the ground, over a busy foot traffic area. The only thing keeping it from falling was a little bit of weld, that curled as the riser leaned over, hooking into the open hole. The proper way to fix it would be to cut out the bad piece and weld a new 2' section of pipe in, but that wasn't in the budget.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

At Least it wasn't at one of your nuke plants.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Yah those things work really great.... I had to do that on several occassions


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

slickrick said:


> At Least it wasn't at one of your nuke plants.


Now that's funny!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

You wouldn't have believed how filthy I got from that job. It's about 20' up and the coal dust on top of all the pipes, conduit, and structural steel is about 1/2" thick. Just setting your tools anywhere causes a plume of dust to rise up. If you forget and wipe the sweat off your face, you get a black smear over everything. But, it's better than sitting home!


----------

